# Disque dur non reconnu par Maverick 10.9.2



## little-english (20 Avril 2014)

Bonjour, 

J'ai récemment mis à jour mon mac book pro, néanmoins, mon je n'arrive plus à lire le contenue de mon disque dur. Dans les préférences de mon finder, j'ai bien "Disques Durs" coché. Mon disque dur n'est pas reconnu dans mon utilitaires de Disques dur. J'arrive bien à le lire sur un windows. ( même si il est formaté en FAT32) 

Caractéristique : 

Mon disque dur : 
- Platinum MyDrive Disque dur externe portable 2,5" 

Mon mac : 
- Mac book pro 13'' 
- Maverick 10.9.2

J'ai essayé plusieurs solutions que j'ai trouvé sur internet, mais en vains. 


Cordialement,


----------



## gmaa (20 Avril 2014)

Et en formatant *Mac OS étendu journalisé* ?


----------



## little-english (21 Avril 2014)

Ben étant donnée qu'il n'est pas lu par mon mac je ne peux pas le formater. A par si je le formate sur windows, puis j'essaye de le re-formater sur mac. 

Mais le truc, c'est que je ne voulais pas formater mon disque, à part si je n'ai pas le choix.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Avril 2014)

comme d'hab
*c'est un alimenté par USB  n'est ce pas?
peut etre un probleme d'alimentation
  tester une prise  USB en Y ( si t'en as  , ou en emprunter)

** formaté en FAT par QUI?
 fabricant-usine?
par toi?
sur pc?
sur mac?


lu sur d'autres macs?
(et si possible tester au dos d'un  imac aussi)


----------



## little-english (21 Avril 2014)

- Il est alimenté par USB en Y.

- C'est moi qui l'ai formaté en FAT, sur mon mac. 

- Je ne peux pas tester sur un autre mac car je n'en ai pas.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Avril 2014)

ca fait déjà plusieurs " bons points"
interroger ton entourage , il y a probablement quelqu'un avec un mac 
( ou qui connait quelqu'un avec un mac)


----------



## gmaa (21 Avril 2014)

Tu peux l'alimenter en autonome (alimentation "en plus" d'USB)?


----------



## little-english (21 Avril 2014)

Non il ne peut être alimenté que par USB


----------



## gmaa (21 Avril 2014)

Là... la seule solution que j'y vois c'est d'utiliser *un hub USB avec sa propre alimentation* pour avoir assez de jus.


----------



## little-english (21 Avril 2014)

Je n'ai pas de HUB USB, mais normalement il n'y a pas de problème d'alimentation car la lumière de mon DDE est allumé, et il fait du bruit.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Avril 2014)

little-english a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de HUB USB, mais normalement il n'y a pas de problème d'alimentation car la lumière de mon DDE est allumé, et il fait du bruit.


ben il est peut etre malade ou boitier deficient etc
si t'as plusieurs boitiers ou un dock  , tester dans  un autre boitier ou dock


----------



## little-english (21 Avril 2014)

Oui c'est ce que je pensais au début, mais sous Windows je n'ai aucun problème, et dès que je le passe sur mon mac, je n'arrive pas à le lire


----------



## pascalformac (21 Avril 2014)

et ben c'est 
soit une des hypotheses du dessus

soit aussi
formatage naze ou malade


----------



## little-english (21 Avril 2014)

Je ne suis pas une experte en tout ce qui es matériel etc..., mais comment je pourrait avoir mal formaté le DDE ? 
Et si ca aurait été un problème de matériel, les windows ne pourraient pas le lire non ?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Avril 2014)

j'ai pas dit mal formaté au départ
mais  malade ou naze au sens  corruption

exemple donné ( et pas qu'une fois) par Pascal 77 et les windows qui corrompent peu à peu  des DD utilisés sur windows et mac
exemple du post 4 là
http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques-et-accessoires/disque-dur-lacie-1227064.html


----------



## gmaa (21 Avril 2014)

Je persiste à penser que c'est un pb de jus!
Il s'en fout d'un chouia pour ça "passe" ou non!

Un hub, ça sert toujours!... Et c'est pas une ruine!
Il y en a de 5 et 7 ports. (Targus : 7, Lekium : 5, iRocks : 5, &#8230


----------



## little-english (21 Avril 2014)

Merci pour votre aide, j'ai résolu mon problème, mais c'est peut-être pas la meilleur façon. 
J'ai formater mon disque dur avec windows en FAT32, puis après j'arrivais à le lire sur mon mac. 
Je l'ai alors formater en "Mac OS étendu journalisé", et je vais éviter au maximum de le lire avec un autre système d'exploitation. 

Mais je ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi il ne marchait pas.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Avril 2014)

little-english a dit:


> Mais je ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi il ne marchait pas.


voir l'explication probable dans le lien donné


----------



## Crustipat (29 Avril 2014)

bonjour

Mon mac ne reconnait pas mon DDE depuis que je suis passé sur maverick. J'explique le DDE ne s'affiche pas sur mon bureau et donc je ne peux pas récupérer ou déposer des données.
Dans l'utilitaire de disque je le vois.
Il a pour format MacOS étendu (journalisé).

les infos du DDE sont
	Nom*: 	HITACHI
	Type*: 	Partition

	Identifiant du disque*: 	disk2s1
	Point de montage*: 	Non monté
	Système de fichiers*: 	Système de fichiers Windows NT (Tuxera NTFS)
	Bus de connexion*: 	USB
	Arbre des périphériques*: 	IODeviceTree:/PCI0@0/EHC2@1A,7
	Inscriptible*: 	Oui
	Capacité*: 	2 To (2*000*396*289*024 octets)
	Respect des privilèges*: 	Non
	Peut désactiver les privilèges*: 	Non
	Peut être formaté*: 	Oui
	Démarrable*: 	Non
	Gère la journalisation*: 	Non
	Journalisé*: 	Non
	Numéro du disque*: 	2
	Numéro de partition*: 	1

lorsque je veux le monter ça me dit
"échec du montage"

Impossible de monter le disque «*HITACHI*».

Essayez de le réparer avec Utilitaire de disque puis réessayez de le monter.

que puis je faire merci

crusti


----------



## pascalformac (29 Avril 2014)

Crustipat a dit:


> que puis je faire merci


ca



> Essayez de le réparer avec Utilitaire de disque puis réessayez de le monter.


 c'est fait?


----------



## Crustipat (29 Avril 2014)

comment puis je faire pour le réparer


----------



## pascalformac (29 Avril 2014)

c'est écrit dans l'aide d'utilitaire disque!


----------



## Crustipat (5 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est écrit dans l'aide d'utilitaire disque!



Erreur*: Utilitaire de disque ne peut pas réparer ce disque. Sauvegardez autant de fichiers que possible, reformatez le disque, puis restaurez vos fichiers sauvegardés.

c'est écrit en rouge


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juin 2014)

ah j'avais manqué le detail


> Système de fichiers*:     Système de fichiers Windows NT (Tuxera NTFS)


c'est un volume WINDOWS 

 OSX n'écrit PAS sur NTFS
donc son utilitaire disque ne peut pas le réparer

sauf  si on utilise des outils pour ( genre paragon, ntfs 3 G etc) 
ou certaines commandes très très spéciales

et en theorie tuxera autoriserait le ntfsfix
http://tuxera.com/mac/onlinehelp/en/index.htm#page=Checking_and_repairing_NTFS_file_systems.htm

-----
la solution la plus simple serait de réparer ce dd via un PC windows


----------



## Crustipat (5 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ah j'avais manqué le detail
> c'est un volume WINDOWS
> 
> OSX n'écrit PAS sur NTFS
> ...



Alors si j'ai bien compris ce que tu me dis, je dois réparer le DD sur windows est ce exact??
J'ai un pc windows mai je ne trouve pas ou réparer le DD


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juin 2014)

ben faudra lire les manuels de ton windows

ou faire ce qui est ecrit EN BAS de la page du manuel de ton fabricant de disque
( lien déjà donné)
http://tuxera.com/mac/onlinehelp/en/index.htm#page=Checking_and_repairing_NTFS_file_systems.htm

ca



> The  alternative option is to run _chkdsk_ in Windows.



edit 
et si tu n'as pas bien compris on insiste
CE volume ( 100% windows) ne sera PAS modifiable par OSX 
sauf si tu utilises certains outils -voir au dessus- ou si tu installes un OS windows  en sup

OSX n'ecrit que sur des disques formatés pour mac ( ou pour mac et pc)
ce qui n'est pas le cas ici


----------



## Crustipat (5 Juin 2014)

je viens de me rappeler grâce a toi que la derniers fois j'avais installé tuxera et c'est ce que je viens de faire et ça marche le seul hic c'est qu'il faut une license et que soit tu la paie soit elle dure 15 jours sur ce lien http://www.tuxera.com/products/tuxera-ntfs-for-mac/download/


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juin 2014)

Selon le FUTUR usage de ce disque dur 
soit tu le réserves à windows ( pc) et si il a un probleme tu répares via windows

soit tu le destines QUE au mac en OSX  et faudra le reformater pour et par mavericks et mac OSX 

soit usage mixte mac pc et faudra  le reformater pour et par mavericks et mac+pc


----------



## Crustipat (5 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> Selon le FUTUR usage de ce disque dur
> soit tu le réserves à windows ( pc) et si il a un probleme tu répares via windows
> 
> soit tu le destines QUE au mac en OSX  et faudra le reformater pour et par mavericks et mac OSX
> soit le reformater pour et par mavericks et mac+pc



Bin moi j'ai un mac du coup je pense qu'il sera réserver pour les 2 mais merci de m'avoir aider


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juin 2014)

comme tu ne dis pas si tu as des logiciels pour lire du ntfs sur mac ( ou windows  installé sur le mac)
difficile de dire quel serait le meilleur choix

gaffe avec les formats mixtes
certains windows peuvent flinguer la table de partition du disque coté mac , en gros la table des matieres , et rendre le disque theoriquement mixte   concretement inutilisable sur mac ( après n allers retours)
( plusieurs  sujets là dessus et comment bien  formater partitionner)


----------



## Crustipat (5 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> comme tu ne dis pas si tu as des logiciels pour lire du ntfs sur mac ( ou windows  installé sur le mac)
> difficile de dire quel serait le meilleur choix
> 
> non j'essaie de ne pas en mettre sinon je prend parallèle desqkopt


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juin 2014)

en ce cas c'est comme avoir un windows sur le mac ,pour cette partie là le mec est  un pc windows
(ce qui est different de OSX)


----------

